# Adorable Pup Won’t Let Sibling Pass No Matter How Urgent It Is! LOL



## hdhungryman (Mar 13, 2017)

Dino, the Golden Retriever, does not want to move over for Gordo, the Bulldog, who’s laying at the front door. He’s decided he’s going to block the house’s main door today, even if his sibling Gordo the English bulldog wants out. Tsk, tsk! This fur ball just refuses to budge! He lies squarely in front of the door, and Gordo just can’t get through! What could Dino be thinking? What a naughty pup! Maybe he’s just too comfortable, or maybe the spot is too good to give up.

Luckily, a swift word from Grandpa has Dino vacating the front of the door. Phew! Now Gordo can go outside like he wanted to.


----------

